# Ultimate 12 vs Coosa



## jettman96 (May 25, 2012)

So it looks like we are going to finally pull the trigger on some Kayaks.  And I'm pretty sure that I've narrowed the choice for my kayak down to the Native Ultimate 12 or the Jackson Coosa.

Plan on paddling calm water.  

I am about 5'9" about 260lb.

The appealing factors for both are the elevated seat and stability.

Can anyone give me their insights???  

Thanks,
Jett


----------



## robert carter (May 25, 2012)

Don`t know about the other but the Native Ultimate will be my next Boat purchase Lord Willing.RC


----------



## trad bow (May 25, 2012)

RC you need to use my Coosa one weekend. Then you will know exactly which way to go.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 27, 2012)

ummm,,, at 260, you might want the Coosa seat in the low position.
You will be "top heavy".
The Coosa's will flip,,,, especially in the raised postiion.


----------



## puddlehunter (May 28, 2012)

I have had kayaks for over 20 years and I have yet to see a Kayak flip on its own.  But I am still waiting to see that gun that just goes off as well.

Seriously though,

The best thing to do is try to paddle them both.  They both are pretty good although totally different types of boats


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2012)

Of course kayaks don't flip on their own.  But then again I have never seen one on their own.  Unless it had flipped the owner out.


----------



## breampole (May 28, 2012)

You may not flip it, but if top heavy, you will think you are with every paddle stroke and movement.  Can't enjoy something that is causing you to think any minute you are going in.  And if you read the kayak and river fishing forums you'll see flipping ain't that rare in shoals.  Need to find someone with one and test both.  Me I like the Old Town 119 solo canoe with modified seat.  And Randy will tell you its cousin the Old Town Pack solo is the way to go.


----------



## Flatstacker (May 29, 2012)

*OT119 no question*

119 from Dick's. You can get 3 for the price of one of the others and "rig" it to your liking. Plus have a buddy boat to introduce others to it.


----------



## elhoward622 (May 29, 2012)

I would suggest a Wilderness Systems Commander 120 or 140.  It is about as versatile as you can get.  However, it looks like I may be swapping over to a Jakson Coosa pretty soon.  Coosa, Native, and Commander are my favorite boats.


----------



## Jack Flynn (May 30, 2012)

I looked at the Ultimate 12 and the Coosa and was trying to make up my mind as to which one to be my first fishing kayak. The "First class seating" in the Ultimate made up my mind for me after sitting in it for 2 hours yesterday. If sitting down gets any better than that seat in any other kayaks someone please tell me! I'll throw the furniture out in the den and put some kayaks around the TV. I was impressed compared to the others I've sat in.


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2012)

It's all in what is more important for you.  I'll take paddling efficiency over comfort any day.


----------



## elhoward622 (May 30, 2012)

I am guessing that is why you paddle the OKs so much?  They are pretty fast I am assuming.


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2012)

elhoward622 said:


> I am guessing that is why you paddle the OKs so much?  They are pretty fast I am assuming.



Yes.


----------



## hjackson1989 (May 31, 2012)

Test em' both and pick the one that works for you. I have always preferred SOT's though. Hybrids like the Commander and Ultimate are awesome if you need storage capacity but that's about the only benefit.


----------



## Imhooked (May 31, 2012)

hjackson1989 said:


> Test em' both and pick the one that works for you. I have always preferred SOT's though. Hybrids like the Commander and Ultimate are awesome if you need storage capacity but that's about the only benefit.



Two years ago I got into this sport.  I did not really decide if my main fishing was going to be lakes, rivers, or what.  I did like you and sought advice from various folks.  
My first kayak was a Commander 120 and loved it.   
Last year I bought my 2nd kayak, an OK Trident 13 and loved it.
This year I just bought my 3rd kayak, a Coosa.  I have to say this is my favorite.  My main fishing has become small rivers of North GA and this boat is perfect.  I won't go into any reviews,  You can find those all over the place.

I have considered selling my first two and getting 2 more Coosa's.  That could happen if I can get my family more involved.  I'm working on that.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## puddlehunter (Jun 1, 2012)

I said to a buddy last year after spending a lot of time in the Coosa that I thought it was the best all around fishing kayak for 90% of the water most people kayak fish in Georgia.  Sure, there are better yaks for Lanier, the coast etc. but for the majority of the waters the average kayak angler fishes in Georgia it's a pretty good all around choice.


----------



## puddlehunter (Jun 1, 2012)

elhoward622 said:


> I am guessing that is why you paddle the OKs so much?  They are pretty fast I am assuming.




I'm not sure they are any faster per say than any of the other boats in the same category.  The wildy T140 is pretty speedy and the Cuda i would say (going off of a t140 and cuda owners word) is just slightly slower than the T140.  A guide friend of mine just replaced his fishing fleet of OK's with Cuda's citing the better combination of speed and comfort combined.


----------



## BasserDrew (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys, if anyone has a "problem" with higher seat position in the Coosa, I have a genius idea....put it in the low position!  Haha.   The high position is then only there as a reward for when you do feel comfortable enough to go there.  Kinda nice to have an even more comfortable seating position on your kayak as a reward.  90% of Coosa owners, eventually (usually no later than a couple months) sit in the high position full time because of the vantage point and comfort.  Once you're comfortable in that position you'll paddle it just as good there.  I go down class III rapids in that position and prefer it because I can see my lines better from the higher vantage point.  Either way you go, I'm sure you'll enjoy your boat given that all mentioned are solid choices.

PS.  If you do not have a 240cm paddle for the high position, you may tend to want to lean to each side to get more paddle blade in the water and that can certainly cause you to wobble some.  Moral of the story, make sure if you are a Jackson Kayak owner (Coosa, Cuda or Big Tuna) that you get at least a 240cm paddle IMO.


----------



## 615groundpounder (Jun 1, 2012)

I love my Coosa for flyfishing.  When I first got it, it felt a little tipsy in the high position.  Now that I'm use to it I'll stand and fish from it while drifting down the Hooch.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 26, 2012)

The reason I am hooked on the Jackson coosa is because of this friendly gent I bump in to quite often on the upper hooch. He's roughly 6'1"-6'2" and I would guess him a solid 290-300#s. He runs the upper hooch in a Coosa and I've seen him hit chopped water with the seat in the high position. Now granted this ol boy is a real paddler and knows what he's doing. But that Kayak has about everything you could ever imagine needing. He lets me paddle around in it and test it out on occasions. He carries a tent, a cot, 3 fishing rods, a ton of tackle and an ice chest in it. I got in (on it) and paddled around in semi chop water and it was still as bouyant and manuverable as I would ever need.

I'm sold on it.. and trying to save money now.

As far as speed goes? I fish rivers with current.. Not in a bass tournament trying to get a hot hole shot.. and tend to catch more fish the slower I go.


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well Since this kind of got resurrected... I suppose I will update you guys on what happened.

Since I posted this, we (my family) have purchased 3 Kayaks.  1 for myself, 1 for my wife and daughter and 1 for my 10yr son.

We ended up going to see Josh at Georgia Kayak and talked with him.  After talking to Josh at length about what our plans are, he got me into a Jackson Cuda (Urban camo).  And I love it.  Right now I'm not a hardcore Kayak Fisherman but that is mainly because I'm taking it slow and we are more concerned about getting out as a family.  Anyways, It has just about all the bells and whistles that I need. And You cannot beat the Jackson Seat!!!!

After seeing the Ultimate 14.5 Tandem, my wife was sold on it.  We even lucked out and was contacted by DawgCPA here on the forum that had an Ultimate 14.5 Tandem for sale.  Man that couldn't have worked out better.  She loves it!!!!

Now for my son...  we were really torn on what to get him.  Well Josh advised us that Native Redfish 10 would be good for him.  And it is PERFECT!!!  Especially for the price.  We took it to the in-law's pool to teach him how to right the kayak and get back in in the event of a capsize (sp).  He is a solid 90# and it was everything he had to flip it.  The downside of that is that to right it, it takes everything he's got.  But honestly, I'm not hardly concerned about him flipping it.  Funny thing is that him and my daughter (5yr) have turned it into a Tandem. LOL

Anyways,  we've been out on a few adventures since we got them and have several more planned!  Funny thing is I really ended up with the best of both worlds, a Jackson and an Ultimate!

Thanks for all the advice.  

PS - if you are looking for a beautiful/peaceful place to paddle.  Check out George L Smith State Park (NE of Stateboro)


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 30, 2012)

very cool !!! love the family pics !!!!  glad you like the Cuda, i have one the same color and a matchin' Coosa. my favorite times on the water are paddling with my wife and son !


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 30, 2012)

The park looks amazing. How is the fishing?


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2012)

As your experience shows, there is no perfect yak for everybody and every situation.  Welcome to the passion.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Great pics with the family, that's awesome right there.


----------



## THWG (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice stable of yaks. Josh is a good dude at Ga Kayak in Macon.


----------



## jettman96 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Fellas!  

Wishin I was Fishin - The bite was kind of slow but we did catch a real nice Red Breast that was just shy of handsize and my son caught a real nice War Mouth.  But we had several other bites on beetle spins.  So short answer it wasn't quite as fishy as I thought it would be but it was an awesome paddle and with three of my favorite folks!


----------

